# Having a blast at Gulf SP in Gulf Shores



## Paymaster (Mar 16, 2019)

We love this State Park. We are here for a month and a week. Plenty to do and surrounded by great folks. here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 16, 2019)

Some pics from FT Morgan.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Really nice,,,,need some company,,,,


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 16, 2019)

Painted a few rocks and hid them in various place around the park and in town.Here are pics of a few of the rocks. I have done a dozen or so so far.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 16, 2019)

Group of rocks


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 16, 2019)

Pics from the Pier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like a fine place to be! Now, you need to catch some of those pompano and cook them up!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2019)

That looks like a lot of fun ! We know y'all won't starve. You just brought the kitchen with you. Not to mention the great pictures.

I've been Jones-ing for some salt water lately. The Boss Hen is looking for places to stay on the Gulf and Atlantic side in early to mid-June. Possibly July.

Bet y'all are eating good and having lots of fun! Good luck on the rest of the trip!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2019)

What is the significance of the painted rocks? Is that a family thing or something to do with the park?

I'm sure wishing I was looking at some salt water and down-rods ! ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Is the flame still burning?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like a great time. Those pomanos are good eating!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> What is the significance of the painted rocks? Is that a family thing or something to do with the park?



Painting and leaving rocks around is just a hobby. There are several rock painting groups on Facebook and I am a member of a few of them. Just a fun passtime. When found, folks will post a pic to the group listed on the back of the rock. It's fun to see where they end up. We hid rocks while in Alaska. 
I did a little canvas work as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> Painting and leaving rocks around is just a hobby. There are several rock painting groups on Facebook and I am a member of a few of them. Just a fun passtime. When found, folks will post a pic to the group listed on the back of the rock. It's fun to see where they end up. We hid rocks while in Alaska.
> I did a little canvas work as well.
> 
> View attachment 962824


Nice,,,,beautiful,,,,


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 20, 2019)

It obviously is a beautiful place to camp.  We've heard so many positive reviews about it.  But I am going to give a negative comment.  

We are campers from the old school, 1960s as kids with our parents.  I have never come across a campground that would not allow you just to ride through and see the place if you were in the area.

Last fall, we were in a FL state park near Pensacola.  Rained the whole time and one day we were bored and drove over to Gulf State Park just to see how it looked for future reference.  My wife is very particular about how the sites are spread out, so she likes to see the place first.  Inquired at the office and NO, "We have such a great number of sites and great facilities that you have to pay the daily fee just to ride through and look."  Despite the pouring rain and the fact we obviously had no camper hitched up.  Couldn't they manage to write us a temporary 30 minute ride through pass?  Evidently not.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2019)

Bad stuff. Somebody there was having a bad day. They allowed us to do just that twice in the last two years. Both times we reserved spots blind and were staying in hotels in the summer. We told them we want to see what the sites for spring trips we reserved for looked like and they gave us passes.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2019)

Good pics and drawings David. 

Are you gonna get you one of those bonnets?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Good pics and drawings David.
> 
> Are you gonna get you one of those bonnets?


Thanks brother. No I'm no bonnet wearer!?


----------



## sparky (Mar 21, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> It obviously is a beautiful place to camp.  We've heard so many positive reviews about it.  But I am going to give a negative comment.
> 
> We are campers from the old school, 1960s as kids with our parents.  I have never come across a campground that would not allow you just to ride through and see the place if you were in the area.
> 
> Last fall, we were in a FL state park near Pensacola.  Rained the whole time and one day we were bored and drove over to Gulf State Park just to see how it looked for future reference.  My wife is very particular about how the sites are spread out, so she likes to see the place first.  Inquired at the office and NO, "We have such a great number of sites and great facilities that you have to pay the daily fee just to ride through and look."  Despite the pouring rain and the fact we obviously had no camper hitched up.  Couldn't they manage to write us a temporary 30 minute ride through pass?  Evidently not.


I have had the same experience at some of the coe campgrounds on altoona,would not let me ride thru


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 21, 2019)

sparky said:


> I have had the same experience at some of the coe campgrounds on altoona,would not let me ride thru



Yep, I don't understand.  You take the time to stop and ask.  It's not like they couldn't jot down your tag and drivers licenses if they really feel the need to.  I would even stop and sign out when leaving if they wanted me to.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 25, 2019)

Ah Pay!!!!  We were there the first week of April....like literally 3-4 sites down from you and I had no idea!


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 25, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> It obviously is a beautiful place to camp.  We've heard so many positive reviews about it.  But I am going to give a negative comment.
> 
> We are campers from the old school, 1960s as kids with our parents.  I have never come across a campground that would not allow you just to ride through and see the place if you were in the area.
> 
> Last fall, we were in a FL state park near Pensacola.  Rained the whole time and one day we were bored and drove over to Gulf State Park just to see how it looked for future reference.  My wife is very particular about how the sites are spread out, so she likes to see the place first.  Inquired at the office and NO, "We have such a great number of sites and great facilities that you have to pay the daily fee just to ride through and look."  Despite the pouring rain and the fact we obviously had no camper hitched up.  Couldn't they manage to write us a temporary 30 minute ride through pass?  Evidently not.



They did the same thing to me a few years ago.  Irritating.  But, it's only like $2 or something like that.  I thought it was dumb.  But we wanted to see the campground.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 30, 2019)

Question about the fishing, in particular the fishing pier at GSP.  Do you need a temporary AL fishing license for the pier or is there a cover fee that takes care of it?


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 2, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks brother. No I'm no bonnet wearer!?





Heck, I thought that was you Mr. David.?


----------



## Worlldbeater (Aug 2, 2019)

Great pics, That fort looks sorta like Fort Clinch.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 5, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> Question about the fishing, in particular the fishing pier at GSP.  Do you need a temporary AL fishing license for the pier or is there a cover fee that takes care of it?



usually the fee to access said pier grants a temp license.


----------

